# Is this spyware??



## newtonet (Nov 2, 2003)

Found in IE add ons: 

SSVHelper Class.

Should it be there? 

Also:

CNavExtBho Class


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't think you have to worry about these.

"SSVHelper Class" is part of your Java software.

"CNavExtBho Class" is part of Symantec Norton Anti-Virus.


----------



## newtonet (Nov 2, 2003)

*And these?*

Found in IE Addons, should they be left or removed?

IWinAmpActiveX Class
MJLauncherCtrl Class
MUWebControl Class
RdxIE Class
SearchAssistantOC
TGOnlineCtrl Class
TGOnlineCtrl Class


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

newtonet said:


> Found in IE Addons, should they be left or removed?
> 
> IWinAmpActiveX Class
> MJLauncherCtrl Class
> ...



Leave'em. All are legit.


----------

